# PA Breeders (Erie)



## Dillinger

I am interested in purchasing a GSD puppy this summer, and was wondering if anyone had any recommendations for breeders close to Erie, PA? We are willing to drive 1-2 hours. This will be my first dog, but I have been doing extensive research on the breed and training. I have been trying to research breeders on my own, and I am not having too great of luck.

I appreciate your help in advance!


----------



## HarperGirl

Alright, this isn't SUPER helpful, but our breeder is in SE PA and has a litter available in August. But that's about 5 hrs for you. Anyway, it's Lindel Shepherds (http://lindelshepherds.com/) and Linda is very highly regarded, and we couldn't be happier with her. Her dogs are all certified therapy dogs.


----------



## Cardinal Von Crossbones

I went this past December to visit Linda and meet her dogs, I can second the good recommendation. She's nice, very knowledgeable and as far as I could tell the dogs are fabulous. Lindel is in my top three choices for when I'll be getting a puppy in a year or so. Her retired male, Ace, is an absolute darling.


----------



## FuryanGoddess

I hear that these are really good ppl and have beautiful pups. 

you can check this site too PA - Pennsylvania German Shepherd Puppies for Sale by German Shepherd Breeders - Philadelphia, Pittsburgh, Allentown, Erie, Reading, Scranton, Bethlehem, and Lancaster


----------



## Castlemaid

FuryanGoddess said:


> I hear that these are really good ppl and have beautiful pups.
> 
> you can check this site too PA - Pennsylvania German Shepherd Puppies for Sale by German Shepherd Breeders - Philadelphia, Pittsburgh, Allentown, Erie, Reading, Scranton, Bethlehem, and Lancaster


This looks like a site of a puppy broker. Typically, brokers represent puppy mills. Reputable breeders normally don't use brokers but sell their pups directly themselves. I would stay away from any site/seller claiming to be an agent for breeders.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Just wanted to say welcome! I lived in Erie for 11 years and got a great dog while I was there! He was not a PB GSD, but the best dog anyway. 

What do you want to do with your dog?


----------



## FuryanGoddess

Castlemaid said:


> This looks like a site of a puppy broker. Typically, brokers represent puppy mills. Reputable breeders normally don't use brokers but sell their pups directly themselves. I would stay away from any site/seller claiming to be an agent for breeders.



Really? EEK. Man isn't there any kind of data base that isn't. Sorry. I obviously don't know what I'm looking for but I have heard good things about the breeder. Hubs friend lives in Erie and his father in law has GSD's/.

Hate it when I try to help and end up looking like an idiot  sorry again


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Pffffffffffffft! That's how we all learn. I used to think Bella's GSD "Lite" was a good thing, but have learned over time that her temperament and drive is not what the breed should be. But I love her just the same! (that's just one example)


----------



## Vinnie

I don't know PA very well but check out von Wolfstraum Working German Shepherds Schutzhund Sport 

Lee is also a member of this board and there are a few board members that own a dog from her.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Oh, yeah, wow - good thinking!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

FuryanGoddess said:


> you can check this site too PA - Pennsylvania German Shepherd Puppies for Sale by German Shepherd Breeders - Philadelphia, Pittsburgh, Allentown, Erie, Reading, Scranton, Bethlehem, and Lancaster


That's screaming PUPPY MILLS to me too. I wouldn't even look at those puppies....

Dillinger, what's your background and experience w/GSD's? Are you planning on doing formal obedience/schutzhund/agility/rally/herding/etc.???

Have you been winding your way thru all the different 'flavors' of GSD's? There's like about 20 different kinds that are ALL purebred GSDs but may have very different looks and temperments.

Breed Types & Related Families

When you do start narrowing down what you want, you want a smaller breeder that's not just listing puppies and prices (like the possible puppy mill above) but bragging about their adult dogs, past litters, has a puppy guarantee/warranty, LIFETIME support for you and your new dog....

Think some other sites mentioned show that, another format of a good breeder to get a good idea is:

(Working German Shepherd Breeder in Michigan, by Wildhaus Kennels )


----------



## Dillinger

Dillinger, what's your background and experience w/GSD's? Are you planning on doing formal obedience/schutzhund/agility/rally/herding/etc.???
*This will actually be my first dog, but I have been doing extensive research on the breed and training. Currently I am reading "Monks of New Skete: Art of Raising a Puppy" But we also plan to read "Power of Positive Dog Training" and "Bones Would Rain from the Sky". I would love to do some formal obedience training... Do you have any other recommendations on books?*

Have you been winding your way thru all the different 'flavors' of GSD's? There's like about 20 different kinds that are ALL purebred GSDs but may have very different looks and temperments.
*I have been talking to Kathy from WilmothHaus, and she looks to be very reputable and knowledgeable. She is breeding this female this summer: WilmothHaus - Domina* *Does anyone have any information on this breeder?*

I really appreciate everyone's responses so far!

Thank you!


----------



## Dillinger

HarperGirl said:


> Alright, this isn't SUPER helpful, but our breeder is in SE PA and has a litter available in August. But that's about 5 hrs for you. Anyway, it's Lindel Shepherds (http://lindelshepherds.com/) and Linda is very highly regarded, and we couldn't be happier with her. Her dogs are all certified therapy dogs.


I have been speaking to Linda from Lindel, she seems very knowledgeable and her dogs look beautiful. My only concern is that she is 5 hours away, and I would like to be able to visit her facility at least once before I decide... That's a lot of traveling for me  I am definitely keeping her on my list.


----------



## onyx'girl

Purely postive training: Companion to competition by Sheila Booth is a great book and has wonderful advice for puppy owners.
I would not limit your breeder to your location, many great breeders are worth traveling a few hours for and after researching what lines you really like, you can then find the breeder who has what you are looking for. A good breeder will pick out the pup to match your criteria anyway after you've established a relationship with them, the pup could be shipped also. The link MaggieRoseLee posted has an article what to look for in a good breeder, and the site is full of information on GSD's and how they raise their litters til they go to their new homes. Definately check it out
Don't rush into it, hopefully you'll have your pup for over a decade, worth taking time to get what you really want to share your life that long with!


----------



## Dillinger

Currently we are considering Wilmoth (http://www.wilmothdogs.com/) and Lindel (http://www.lindelshepherds.com/)

It looks like Wilmoth's litters wont be ready until September/October and Lindel will have one ready in August. My only concern is raising a puppy in the winter... Erie's winters are pretty harsh and long and we were wondering if socialization would be made more difficult or just raising/training the puppy in general. Is this a silly concern? Does anyone have any opinion on this?

Thanks!


----------



## HarperGirl

Harper was born in October, and, yes, it was a bit of a pain going out every couple hours in December in the cold, but we started training courses in January to ensure socialization once she had her shots, so that wasn't too problematic. 

As for Lindel...Again, we LOVE Linda. She will always call or email you back almost immediately. She only does one, maybe two litters a year. Her facility is actually her home. She lives on a few acres, and used to rescue horses. All her dogs live in her home, and you can meet the entire line. Ace (mentioned before) is Harper's grandpa. Actually, the litter available in August has the same mother as Harper (Eve). We are always getting complements that Harper has one of the sweetest temperaments people have ever seen and she's BEYOND smart. Feel free to check out my blog, I have LOTS of Harper photos and stories. Monster Proof

The August, Lindel father, Justin, is also from a very respected breeder in our area, who our vet works with a lot. She breeds more show dogs than working or therapy, but apparently a wonderful line as well.


----------



## Dillinger

We are having a hard time on deciding on a breeder, and were hoping someone might be able to give some advice... These are the breeders we have been looking into, and possible concerns or comments listed after them. Keep in mind ideally we would love to get the puppy in July or August and would ideally only travel around 2 hours so we can visit the breeder beforehand. We like the black & red or black & tan with a lighter mask.

Vom Himmelhoch Shepherds - Very quick email responses, perfect timing of arrival of pups in July/August, 5 hours away. However her shepherds look a little darker than we had in mind. Maybe it's just the photos on the website...

Kirchenwald Shepherds - Beautiful dogs, highly regarded, 2 hours away, but unfortunately we have our budget set at $1,500 - and these pups are $2,500.

Lindel Shepherds - Very quick email responses, pups ready in August, 5 hours away.

Alta-Tollhaus German Shepherd Dogs - Emailed yesterday, waiting on response to gather more info. According to their website, looks like they will have some litters arriving in August. Price on website lists $1200 - $2500. Will have to wait for response.

Are there any breeders anyone thinks I'm missing?

Thank you!


----------



## Dillinger

Ooops I also forgot to list:

http://www.wilmothdogs.com/ - Very quick email response, 2 hours away. Just had two litters, but both are spoken for. Breeding this summer, but pups wont be ready until October/November...


----------



## LaRen616

Personally I would travel days if I had to, to get the puppy that I want. 

I drove a total of almost 6 hours for my GSD (there and back) and he was just from a BYB (and he is everything that I ever wanted in a GSD)

You might find a great breeder that is 5-10 hours away that has puppies in the price range you want.

Be open to everything and good luck to you in finding your new furbaby!


----------



## holland

I would go visit your top picks of breeders and then decide


----------



## Liesje

I recommend the Joker x Kira litter from Alta-Tollhaus! Kira is one of my favorite dogs I have ever met.


----------



## FuryanGoddess

WOW, I emailed Kirchenwald yesterday, I'm like right down the street them, in fact, I grew up in the same zip code. I think that the lady use to own a jewelry store and sold us our wedding rings. 

I got to say, that is WAY out of my range, yikes. I haven't gotten an email back from her, doubt I will because I wasn't interested in co-ownership or showing and that's what she seems to be looking for.


----------



## Vinnie

Dillinger said:


> Are there any breeders anyone thinks I'm missing?
> 
> Thank you!





Vinnie said:


> I don't know PA very well but check out von Wolfstraum Working German Shepherds Schutzhund Sport
> 
> Lee is also a member of this board and there are a few board members that own a dog from her.


Have you checked out the one I recommended? She has some very nice working line GSDs and she just might be in your price range.  About 2 hours away from you.


----------



## Dillinger

Vinnie said:


> Have you checked out the one I recommended? She has some very nice working line GSDs and she just might be in your price range.  About 2 hours away from you.


Yes I forgot to list Wolfstraum, I apologize... I spoke to them. The litter they are breeding right now is priced at $2,000, and they are using frozen sperm, so its not 100%. They are breeding again in a few months, but that is a little later than we wanted to wait.

Thank you for your responses so far!


----------



## Cardinal Von Crossbones

I definately think the best thing you can do to help decide, is to take a long weekend, or a couple of weekends, to drive (as many hours as necessary) and physically meet the dogs and breeders that you are seriously considering and that are within your price range. The ideal looks that you want to end up with are important, and pictures on websites will help with that, but actually meeting the dogs will really tell you what kind of temperment and drives you are going to find there, and that is truly the best deciding factor. You don't have to decide based solely on the internet, and I know actually checking things out and meeting the dogs has definately helped me. Lots of luck!


----------



## JD96

It all depends on what your wanting out of the dog. If your wanting a working line, then I would second the recomendation of Wolfstraum. Lee is great to deal with, and her dogs are excellent. Of course I may be a little biased as we have Haven out of her H litter. Bianka is Haven's dam and Haven's sire is Onnegardens Griff from WilmothHaus and he is a beautiful amazing male... I think we got the best of both worlds.
Good luck in your search!


----------



## Barb E

Dillinger said:


> Yes I forgot to list Wolfstraum, I apologize... I spoke to them. The litter they are breeding right now is priced at $2,000, and they are using frozen sperm, so its not 100%. They are breeding again in a few months, but that is a little later than we wanted to wait.
> 
> Thank you for your responses so far!


Don't be in a hurry!

I was on the H litter list with Lee the first time Basha (Bianka) was bred for the H litter but the breeding didn't take. The next time she was bred for the H litter put the puppies at a timeframe that I didn't want due to the incredible amount of rain/mud we can have in my part of Oregon.

Since then my life hasn't been "right" for a pup but I know it will be again eventually, and Lee will be the first person I contact.

I guess that was a long round about way to say - Find your breeder, which is really IMO the most important part of buying a pup, and then talk times. Many people wait a year or longer for just the right GSD to add to their family!


----------



## CWhite

Hi,

I don't know what type of activities you would like to participate in with your dog. 
I have a dog from Rokanhaus kennels in CT. My dog's sire Hawk v. Eichenluft is from Eichenluft kennels in PA. 
I am very pleased with my dog, Della. Kandi (v. ROkanhaus) is an excellent breeder. 
There is another kennel in PA that has a good reputation and that is: v. Wolfstraum.


----------



## Dillinger

CWhite said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't know what type of activities you would like to participate in with your dog.
> I have a dog from Rokanhaus kennels in CT. My dog's sire Hawk v. Eichenluft is from Eichenluft kennels in PA.
> I am very pleased with my dog, Della. Kandi (v. ROkanhaus) is an excellent breeder.
> There is another kennel in PA that has a good reputation and that is: v. Wolfstraum.


I have looked into both Rokanhus and Eichenluft... Unfortunately their dogs are a little darker than we would like. BTW, CWhite, loved Della's diary 

Is anyone familiar with Barenberg German Shepherds? I have been speaking with them, and they seem very knowledgeable.
Barenberg German Shepherds -German Showline Puppies -

We originally wanted to only spend $1500, but something we didnt factor in was travel expenses. By the time we visit a breeder that is 5 hours away, once before, and once to pick up the puppy. Gas alone could almost make up the price difference for a $2500 pup.

We are still considering Kirchenwald, which is only a 2 hour drive from us. Gayle says she will have a Quety x Gorbi litter ready for mid July. Quety is owned by a private party, should that be any concern?

Please dont think this is all about money, but $2500 in my opinion is a lot of money for most people, so we just want to make a informed decision.

Thank you!


----------



## JLOCKHART29

I have beenworking with Lee ( Wolfstraum)for about 9 months on a pup. Seems its just one bad break after another. Not her fault AT ALL just the way nature plays her own rules. Keeping my fingers crossed on this A.I litter for that male we have been waiting on. It can get real upsetting with the wait but as was said having a relationship with the breeder and trust is what makes the differance. If her female doesn't take I'm sure we will still stick with Lee. A good breeder with a good litter is going to be spoken for at least partially long before the pups hit the ground. Good luck with your search.


----------



## wolfstraum

Thanks all for the positive feedback here! Waiting for Csabre to come in heat to do the frozen AI litter with Ufo....have some names on a list for that one - but I don't like to make any commitments before the pups are here....

That litter will be sables (hopefully dark ones!) and blacks probably. I think I have only had 3 black and tan pups total - 2 in A (Arcane and Amadeus) and Gryphon in the Gs - 

Kirchenwald is a very high quality show kennel with 5 generations of her own dogs in some pedigrees - a litter from a "private" person is merely someone who owns a female and went to her for stud service. She is very show oriented, but many pups do go to companion homes as well. I don't think Gayle ever sold jewelry or had a jewelry store though !!!  

Hopeing Kristi gets back to serious training when Dean returns, and we get Hexe titled and her OFAs done by fall - then she will be bred - maybe to Cito, maybe to Nathan....those will be all sable pups probably, maybe a black - don't know yet if she carries black recessive or is all sable genetically. Barb???? Basha grandpups!!!!

Got a chance to see Haven this weekend - and my gosh is she pretty!!!! even if I say so myself !!!  

Lee


----------



## Dillinger

Well I got some bad news over the weekend...

We had reserved a puppy from Vom Himmelhoch and the puppies were expected to be born this past weekend. I got an email from the breeder and she said that only one puppy was in the litter!

So I am back to the beginning of my search. I really would love to get the puppy in August or September and somewhat close to Erie, PA.

Anyone have any new suggestions?

Thank you all for everyone's help so far!


----------



## Dillinger

Any opinion on these pups? They were born about 3 weeks ago...

Barenberg Shepherds - Puppies Available

Thanks!


----------



## selzer

They are nice German showlines. Why do they want to sell the dam? This is just a question, it is not bad or good.


----------



## Dillinger

selzer said:


> They are nice German showlines. Why do they want to sell the dam? This is just a question, it is not bad or good.


I was thinking the same thing, so I asked... She said that she bought her 2 and a half years ago from Germany and produced 3 litters, and its time for her to retire... She wants to place her in a home that can give her a job.


----------

